# small elapid catch



## Mitella (Jan 22, 2013)

thought i might show you what i caught yesterday.........a carpentaria snake, we (me and the local snakecatcher who i go catching with) spent about 2-3 hours checking him/her out and calling some herp friends to see him/her since they only are seen or caught every few years where i live so this is my first one


btw feel free to post some pics up but i got to watch myself on t.v first seven news


----------



## Bushman (Jan 22, 2013)

Congratulations on a good find. It's a good head shot too. Did it make the news?


----------



## Mitella (Jan 22, 2013)

no unfortunatly but me and the coastal x jungle did


----------



## eipper (Jan 22, 2013)

Where was this....they are fairly common across their range. They are secretive but not rare.


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 22, 2013)

It was a wild coastal x jungle that you relocated back into the wild????


----------



## Mitella (Jan 22, 2013)

townsville, and someone had released the carpentaria and then we caught a big carpet and common tree but the news didn't want the carpentaria instead they wanted the carpet:?

wild coastal x jungles are common here


----------



## eipper (Jan 23, 2013)

Boschami are common towards Charters


----------



## Bushman (Jan 23, 2013)

Carpentaria Snake (Cryptophis boschmai) is sometimes mistaken for the Small-eyed Snake (_Cryptophis nigrescens_). Both species have relatively small eyes, which often indicates that a snake is nocturnal (although there are exceptions to this rule like the Brown Tree Snake). However a good way to tell the difference between these two species is that the nasal scale is not in contact with the preocular scale in _C. boschmai_. Here's a link to diagrams illustrating the difference: Cryptophis differences | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Mitella (Jan 23, 2013)

that's how i did it^^


----------



## Bushman (Jan 24, 2013)

Well done! 8)


----------



## Barrett (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome find! Too bad it didn't make the news.


----------



## Mitella (Jan 26, 2013)

Barrett said:


> Awesome find! Too bad it didn't make the news.


yeah it is bad, anyway me and the catcher caught a red naped snake
yesterday


----------

